# Awning Hitting Door



## Rrc&kyc (Jan 30, 2012)

Ok I have a 2011 21rs Anniversary addition. I noticed that after opening the power awning all the way, the top of my entry door hits the awning when opening and closing it. I can see this ripping the awning after a while. The screen door is fine. It looks to me the awning should be taunter when all the way out. Anyone else see this? .it only hits when the door is opened all the way, and then you close it.


----------



## Hummingbird4 (Feb 5, 2012)

Rrc&kyc said:


> Ok I have a 2011 21rs Anniversary addition. I noticed that after opening the power awning all the way, the top of my entry door hits the awning when opening and closing it. I can see this ripping the awning after a while. The screen door is fine. It looks to me the awning should be taunter when all the way out. Anyone else see this? .it only hits when the door is opened all the way, and then you close it.


I have the same problem with my 2012 298RE. I had the same problem with my 2002 28BHS and all I can suggest is what I have done. I put the door roller, available at the dealer, on the outside of the top outer corner of the door.


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

When they changed to the new roof system (roof membrane attached at sidewall) they had to lower where the awning attaches to the sidewall. Now there is not much clearance btwn the door and awning.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I always wind the awning back up a few inches. I roll it until the skirt that hangs down, is about center of the bottom of the roller. That raises the outer edge of the awning enough that the door doesn't rub. Also, when it's fully extended, I think it puts extra strain on the stitching that attaches it to the roller.

I don't know which model you have, but we have two doors, and I'm able to get enough clearance to put some tilt (twist) on the awning, and still clear both doors.


----------



## johng (Jan 23, 2010)

Rrc&kyc said:


> Ok I have a 2011 21rs Anniversary addition. I noticed that after opening the power awning all the way, the top of my entry door hits the awning when opening and closing it. I can see this ripping the awning after a while. The screen door is fine. It looks to me the awning should be taunter when all the way out. Anyone else see this? .it only hits when the door is opened all the way, and then you close it.


I had the same problem the dealership said that I was opening the awning to far. the flap is to be parallel with the ground and the grove that for lights and accessories is to be at the bottom.When you open it more it drops and hits the door. I have a 295re and it worked for me


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I extend our awning until it stops and we don't have a problem with the doors rubbing. It is very close though. If I drop one end for rain runoff (usually toward the rear), the door will rub, but we just use the front door in that case.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Insomniak said:


> I extend our awning until it stops and we don't have a problem with the doors rubbing. It is very close though. If I drop one end for rain runoff (usually toward the rear), the door will rub, but we just use the front door in that case.


I decided to always lower one end of the awning. I found that when it's straight, water will pool on the awning, before self dumping. Given time I think that will stretch the fabric, and put excess strain on the hardware. Because I always drop one end, I found the best setup was to retract the awning a bit to give clearance on the doors.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I've actually never tried anything other than extending the awning completely. We've only had the new trailer out for maybe four or five trips, so I'll have to give this a try. Is there a self-dumping feature on this new electric awning? (not that we get rain very often). Another dumb question, but I keep forgetting to ask - do the little black knobs on the awning arms need to be loosened before retracting? I always tighten them after extending the awning & I don't want to find out the hard way by breaking something...


----------



## Hummingbird4 (Feb 5, 2012)

Insomniak said:


> I've actually never tried anything other than extending the awning completely. We've only had the new trailer out for maybe four or five trips, so I'll have to give this a try. Is there a self-dumping feature on this new electric awning? (not that we get rain very often). Another dumb question, but I keep forgetting to ask - do the little black knobs on the awning arms need to be loosened before retracting? I always tighten them after extending the awning & I don't want to find out the hard way by breaking something...


We have a 2012 298RE with the same awning. My instructions says to loosen the knobs to let the slides return to the original position. Lightly tighten the knobs to reduce potential of rattling while traveling. Hope this helps and enjoy your camping.


----------

